# Shepton Mallet @ The South West Motorhome Show, Shepton Mallet



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The South West Motorhome Show, Shepton Mallet in Shepton Mallet, Somerset starting 06/09/2018

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1073

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Matchlock has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Booking for Shepton closes on Wednesday 22nd August at 2pm folks

As its looking like we don't have enough for a rally to date with only 2 on the rally list!!! And we need 11 for our own rally pitch so unless we get another 9 booking A,S.A.P those that have booked will be sent to General Camping.

If you are intending going please add yourselves to the rally list or if you can't just post on here or on our Facebook page


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Rally cancelled as only 1 attendee booking is closed


----------

